# Grafikkarte einstellen



## duelki (28. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen

hänge da an was fest, wo ich nicht wiklich weiß ob das geht.
Ich habe ein TFT Monitor mit einer Darstellung von 16:9 den ich als Fernseher so wie als PC Monitor benutzen kann. Ich konnte ihn auch ohne probleme an meinen Rechner anschließen, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich meine Grafikkarte einstellen kann damit die 16:9 Darstellung nicht mehr habe. Ich habe alles versucht was ich kann, aber die verzehrte Darstellung bekomme ich einfach nicht weg.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## jaquline (14. September 2005)

Hi!
vieleicht hilft auflösung runterdrehen, oder ne einstellung am Monitor.

ansonsten hab ich so ausn stehgreif keine ahnung...    

Mfg Jaquline


----------



## turboprinz (14. September 2005)

HiHo,
@ jaquline


> ansonsten hab ich so ausn stehgreif keine ahnung...


Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, dann schreibe nicht hier ins Forum. Schließlich wollen die Leute deine Hilfe und nicht deine Anteilnahme!

@ duelki
Ich weis zwar nicht, warum dich die Darstellung im PC-Betrieb stört, aber dann musst du einfach eine 4:3 Auflösung einstellen. 4:3 Auflösungen sind zum Beispiel:
800x600
1024x768
1400x1050
1600x1200
1792x1344
2048x1536
Bei diesen Einstellungen solltest du jedoch beachten, dass Dann an den Seiten Schwarze Balken das Gesamtbild stören.
Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

@turboprinz:
  Das war eine gut gemeinte Hilfe von Jaquline.
  Deine Lösung ist die gleiche Lösung, wie die die Jaquline unterbreitet hat.
  Nur hast du den Vorschlag aufgenommen und erweitert (Auflösung runterschrauben).
  Und beleidigt wird hier keiner!
  Das ist ein Forum, in dem ein ganz altes und selbstverständliches Gesetz gilt:
  Freie Meinungsäußerung.
  Ich empfand Jaqulines Vorschlag als guten Denkanstoss.
  Und beim Helfen gibt es keine schlechten Vorschläge (noch nie was von Brainstorming gehört?).
 Und wenn du nicht weißt, warum ihn das Bild stört, dann lese genau nach:
 Das Bild ist verzerrt.


----------



## turboprinz (14. September 2005)

HiHo,
das sollte ja uch keine Beleidigung sein! Nur wann stört duelki die Verzerrte Darstellung? Alle anwendungen die diese Auflösungen nicht unterstützen rechnen automatisch auf die höchst mögliche runter! Das einzige was eventuell verzerrt dargestellt wird, sind Bilder und Filme im Vollbildmodus. Da aber bei allen Progs die es so gibt solche wichtigen Einstellungen geändert werden können, habe ich mich halt gefragt, warum ihn das stört!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

Ok, dann ist alles klar.


----------

